# Boots too stiff?



## Jakevendetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey guys, I just recently bought some boots (Burton Driver X's) but I'm worried they might be too stiff. I like them because they are high quality boots, but I'm planning on starting to get serious in park this season and I'm worried these might hold me back. I just bought some K2 Hurithane bindings so those are super flexy for park, with my current boots will that flex be a waste? I got a steal by getting my boots for $99 but would I be better to take them back and spend about $150 on getting some boots that are more flexible for park? Thanks!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Who cares if they're supposed high quality if they don't fit your needs it's pointless. I ride one of the stiffest boots on the market in the park. IT's all about knowing how to use your gear.


----------



## Jakevendetta (Jan 29, 2011)

So these boots would still work fine? What do you mean knowing how to use it?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

True most people use softer boots in the park, but it's all personal preference. See how they feel. 

by the way, what size are they?


----------



## Jakevendetta (Jan 29, 2011)

They are 11.5's I'm just slightly concerned about trying them because I'm afraid that I couldn't return them. But will this be a waste of the flexy binding I just bought?


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Jakevendetta said:


> They are 11.5's I'm just slightly concerned about trying them because I'm afraid that I couldn't return them. But will this be a waste of the flexy binding I just bought?


Stiff boots will mean that most of the flex will be transferred to the bindings (which are soft). it's all about balance and like BA said - knowing your equiptment and how it responds. think about this - a stiff binding with a soft board will mean that most of the energy put to flex will be transferred to the board. Now consider the opposite -a STIFF board with a very soft binding (i had this shitty setup when I first started) - this resulted in the bindings stretching to high hell when trying to press or butter. I'm about 200lbs, and the energy I would expend would result in very little board flex, and my bindings stretching and my feet shifting (I'm exaggerating to make my point)
this is why getting equiptment that matches is crucial - and I'm not talking about colour


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Jakevendetta said:


> They are 11.5's I'm just slightly concerned about trying them because I'm afraid that I couldn't return them. But will this be a waste of the flexy binding I just bought?


hmm, my size . are they in good condition?


----------



## Jakevendetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Literally brand new, the only time they have been on my feet is trying them on with my board off snow.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Jakevendetta said:


> Hey guys, I just recently bought some boots (Burton Driver X's) but I'm worried they might be too stiff. I like them because they are high quality boots, but I'm planning on starting to get serious in park this season and I'm worried these might hold me back. I just bought some K2 Hurithane bindings so those are super flexy for park, with my current boots will that flex be a waste? I got a steal by getting my boots for $99 but would I be better to take them back and spend about $150 on getting some boots that are more flexible for park? Thanks!


Personally, again my opinion, I don't think they are going to "hold you back," especially if you are just starting out in park (you are going to be bad no matter what your gear is). I personally like a pretty stiff boot for park (I do mostly kickers and pipe though). I would much rather have stiff boots and flexy bindings (I ride Nitro Selects with Rome 390s) than flexy boots and stiff bindings so you could do worse with Burton Driver X and K2 Hurrithanes (but yes you could do better too) as you will get superior power transfer from your boot (giving you better edge control) and a lot tweakability from the flexy bindings.

If you can return the boots for a refund and buy some other ones that fit you well, that would be something to consider, but otherwise I wouldn't sweat it...


----------



## Jakevendetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah I can return them and get my money fully back, I'm hoping to work on some rails and jumps. Right now I'm considering just going back to the local shop with my board, bindings, and these boots. I'm gonna try on some more flexy park boots. If they fit well and are comfy probably trade out, if not stick with the stiff boots I guess. I was just curious what would make it easier to improve.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Jakevendetta said:


> Yeah I can return them and get my money fully back, I'm hoping to work on some rails and jumps. Right now I'm considering just going back to the local shop with my board, bindings, and these boots. I'm gonna try on some more flexy park boots. If they fit well and are comfy probably trade out, if not stick with the stiff boots I guess. I was just curious what would make it easier to improve.


Do this. Go back to the shop, and try on a BUNCH of boots. Pay absolutely NO ATENTION to the stiffness/softness of the boots. Select the boot that is the most comfortable. THAT is the ONLY THING (at this stage at least) that will provide you with the "rapid progression" you desire. Trust me, pay attention to what truly matters.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

marcdeo said:


> Do this. Go back to the shop, and try on a BUNCH of boots. Pay absolutely NO ATENTION to the stiffness/softness of the boots. Select the boot that is the most comfortable. THAT is the ONLY THING (at this stage at least) that will provide you with the "rapid progression" you desire. Trust me, pay attention to what truly matters.


^^^ Good answer. Specifically there are no pressure/pinch points and also no super-roomy, "empty" spots. Pretty much you entire foot - heel, top of the foot, even the tips of your toes... should be touching the boot, not uncomfortably.. but they should be touching as the liner will pack out later on.


----------



## Jakevendetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the input! The Driver X's are certainly the most comfortable boots I have tried on so far. But I would like to try on some others, and maybe find a park boot that is as comfy


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ride more. They'll soften up.

I like stiff boots. They last longer. My old F22s are now my park boots. After 100 days or so on them, they've gone from stiff to pretty darn soft, but they're still hanging in there.


----------



## Jakevendetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome! It's good to hear that these boots wouldn't suck awfully for park. I was worried I would be wasting the flexyness of my bindings. This is kind of off topic, but they are size 11.5 boots and my board is only 26cm wide at inserts will having some toe overhang (no drag, and no heel overhang) around 1.5 inches to be exact, through off my balance while doing rails and landing jumps?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Jakevendetta said:


> Awesome! It's good to hear that these boots wouldn't suck awfully for park. I was worried I would be wasting the flexyness of my bindings. This is kind of off topic, but they are size 11.5 boots and my board is only 26cm wide at inserts will having some toe overhang (no drag, and no heel overhang) around 1.5 inches to be exact, through off my balance while doing rails and landing jumps?


No, it will not throw you off balance.


----------



## Jakevendetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome


----------

